# Sassafras Tea: Health Benefits and Side Effects



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have some Sassafras Trees along my driveway, after reading the article, I'm unsure if the benefits outweigh the risks

Once considered a household staple, it has become harder to find.

Despite its long-standing reputation as a powerful medicinal herb, some research suggests that sassafras could do more harm than good.

This article takes a close look at the potential health benefits and side effects of sassafras tea.










https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/sassafras-tea-benefits


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I have some Sassafras Trees along my driveway, after reading the article, I'm unsure if the benefits outweigh the risks
> 
> Once considered a household staple, it has become harder to find.
> 
> ...


I grew up drinking it. I am still here. That is all the input I have.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I've never had sassafras tea, and I think I'd steer clear of it after having read the article. But your link mention other teas too, if you scroll down. I like teas. I do coffee in the morning and tea in the afternoon. Some of my faves are chamomile, ginger and peppermint. Plain old black tea for iced tea is good, too. I have a window box of mint on my kitchen counter to use in the iced tea.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They sold it at the store when I was a kid. My Grandma drank it. I drink a lot of ho made root beer which seems to have imitation sasafrass flavor. I make half gallon batches using one Tablespoon each of Zatarains and McCormick conentrates sugar water and wine yeast to make it fizzy. 
https://www.grapeandgranary.com/root-beer-zatarains.html


----------



## 2Sharp2 (Dec 31, 2020)

I remember long ago Mom letting me smell it in the grocery store. I think it was in a clear bag and it looked like wood shavings. I did like the aroma. Never had any tea or drink made from it that I know of. Unless it was brewed into some sort of cough syrup or something I was forced to drink?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I grew up drinking it. I am still here. That is all the input I have.


My grandparents use to make it all the time, and I drank it myself, cold with ice and sugar and hot with sugar.

I no longer drink coffee, stopped about 25 years ago.

I do drink Lipton tea every day, twice or thrice. Also drink Earl Grey and English breakfast.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Do you have your tea with crumpets and jam? Thats how the Queen likes it. My Brother took her to church one time. Real nice old gal.


----------

